# Nero 6, Double Layer error



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello there.

Today I tried my first Dual Layer DVD burn, which was a failure. I have one more DL DVD to try, so I thought somebody should check the error log, in case there's something that I did wrong. It's kind of a weird situation, so I'll try to explain a few things first:

I have a laptop and a desktop connected via direct cable. The desktop is a pretty old machine, but it's the one having the DVD writer. Usually, I transfer my files to it before I burn them. This time, I had an image of >6 GB in my laptop, and I couldn't transfer it to the desktop first, because the desktop is FAT32 (so, it doesn't recognize files >4 GB). So, I tried to burn the file via the LAN (100Mbps direct cable connection). I also added a few more things, to reach 8 GB and fill the DVD (so, I want to write the whole 6GB img file as one "blabla.img" file, along with some other stuff).

In case you propose me to convert the FAT32 into NTFS, so that I can transfer the files first, I'm saying that that is not an option. My hard disk on the desktop has a problem, whenever there are like 10GBs free, it crashes (so I just keep 16-17 GB free, in order to create the compilations there), so I'm not risking any kind of file system conversion, because if it crashes during that, it won't work at all.

There are 3 writers on the desktop machine, one Yamaha SCSI CD recorder, one Plextor CD recorder, and the LG DVD+/-R DL recorder, which I'm using. I have also updated to the 
latest firmware of the model, A106.

As soon as Nero started burning the DVD, I got an error like this: "Cache file too small - not all files could be cached", which it said it was a minor error. So I pressed OK to see what happens. It started writing, so I left it alone, and came back like 20 minutes later (since it was reading from the network, I knew it would take quite some time). I just saw the error message, but I don't know how much % was done already. The DVD seems to be half-written, and of course it can't be read.

I used a Philips DL DVD+R 2.4x. The other one I have is a Verbatim DL DVD+R 2.4x
If there's anything else you need, just ask me.

Anyway, here's the log from Nero:

************************************
Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=45056 bytes, created 10/9/1999 1:06:00 μμ 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 26/10/2004 5:35:34 μμ 
Nero version: 6.6.0.3
Recorder: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B>Version: A106 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.3
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM: <Generic DVD-ROM >Version: 1.0 - HA 3 TA 0 - 6.6.0.3
Adapter driver: <d347prt> HA 3

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6Y060L0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD153BA atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4824A atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : YAMAHA CRW8424S 1.0j aic78xx Port 2 ID 1 DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral : Generic DVD-ROM 1.0 d347prt Port 3 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4824A F: CDRom1
YAMAHA CRW8424S G: CDRom2
Generic DVD-ROM I: CDRom3
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163 E: CDRom5
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 57671680 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 383MB (392756kB)
Free physical memory: 77MB (79140kB)
Memory in use : 79 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

10.12.2007
UDF compilation
5:46:29 μμ	#1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6168
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

5:46:29 μμ	#2 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

5:46:29 μμ	#3 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B running

5:46:29 μμ	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3151
Turn on Disc-at-once, using DVD media

5:46:30 μμ	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 256
Last possible write address on media: 4173823 (927:30.73, 8151MB)
Last address to be written: 4136457 (919:12.57, 8079MB)

5:46:30 μμ	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 268
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

5:46:30 μμ	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2309
Recorder: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, Media type: DVD+R9 Double Layer
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK, Media Type ID: D01, Product revision number: 1
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 0

5:46:30 μμ	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 430
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

5:46:30 μμ	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 830
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 4136608 (4136608) = #4136608/919:14.58
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 4136608 blocks [HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B]
--------------------------------------------------------------

5:46:30 μμ	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1040
Prepare recorder [HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4176805888, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
4136608 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

5:46:30 μμ	#11 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files started

5:46:30 μμ	#12 TRANSFER -15 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 1780
Cache file too small - not all files could be cached

5:46:30 μμ	#13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4038
Cache writing successful.

5:46:30 μμ	#14 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files completed

5:46:55 μμ	#15 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process started at 2.4x (3.324 KB/s)

5:46:55 μμ	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2596
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

5:46:56 μμ	#17 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 397
Disc finalized, LBA total Image size: 4136608 (8079MB), Last LBA L0: 2068319 (4039MB)

5:47:21 μμ	#18 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 481
L0 Data Zone Capacity set to 2068320 (1F8F60h, 4039MB) -> OK, confirmed setting

5:47:21 μμ	#19 CDR -1205 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 506
Burning Layer 1

5:47:21 μμ	#20 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 514
Start writing layer 1 at address 0 (0h)

5:47:21 μμ	#21 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8315
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R DL (14), Part Version: 1
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 2, Track Path: Opposite Track Path (OTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,293 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: FCFFFF h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 228F5F h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 0 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK...
Media type ID: D01
Product revision number: 1
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 64
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 00 52 49 54 45 4B - 00 00 00 44 30 31 01 40 [email protected]
25 25 37 0C 00 28 64 00 - 28 64 20 1F 0C 0C 14 14 %%7..(d.(d......
02 01 01 20 00 20 1F 0C - 0C 14 14 02 01 01 20 00 ................

5:47:21 μμ	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 4893
Drive: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
Book Type request: DVD-ROM
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0

5:47:21 μμ	#23 CDR -1207 File DVDR.cpp, Line 4827
Book Type automatically set to: DVD-ROM

5:47:21 μμ	#24 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 608
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

5:57:28 μμ	#25 SCSI -1039 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x03A40000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x09
Sense Qual: 0x01
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x0E 0x6A 0x40 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x71 0x00 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x10 
0x35 0x01 0x00 0x0E 0x09 0x01

5:57:28 μμ	#26 CDR -1039 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Focus or tracking error

5:57:28 μμ	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

5:57:28 μμ	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

5:57:53 μμ	#29 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process failed at 2.4x (3.324 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=25244 bytes, created 10/9/1999 1:06:00 μμ 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.27a, size=20576 bytes, created 26/1/2005 2:03:00 πμ (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), size=86912 bytes, created 29/8/2002 1:27:50 πμ (Adapter driver for rec)
File 'Drivers\d347prt.sys': Ver=3.47.0.0 built by: WinDDK, size=5248 bytes, created 22/8/2004 4:31:48 μμ (Adapter driver for src)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

************************************

Sorry for the long post, and many thanks for any help!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the cache too small error is a big clue. That means your desktop is trying to put an image of your files to be burned on the hard drive before it actually burns the final DVD. In so doing your one extra large file was too big to fit in a FAT32 addressable hard drive so it failed. 

Its possible there were other problems going over a LAN connection but it was probably the FAT32 filesize limit problem.


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, that would be my first guess too. I found an option checked by default in Nero: "Cache files that have been dragged over from a CD-ROM drive". That's the case here too, only that the files don't come from a CD, so I don't think that un-checking that option would solve the problem... or would it?

Isn't there any way I can make it copy directly from my laptop without caching first?
If I managed to make the DVD-RW a shared drive, so that my laptop would see it over the LAN, would there still be caching in my dekstop hard disk?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You would have to be able to tell Nero to cache its temp file on your laptop across the LAN to a [NTFS] shared cache folder you create and specify. I have never tried that so I don't know if Nero has such a setting.

If you could do that it still would be more risky to try burning a DVD across the LAN connection but it should work, most of the time, with the good buffering most burning programs employ now.


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

That's an interesting idea... I haven't thought of that  
I don't have any reasons to believe that the network connection through direct cable will fail, whenever I tried that I didn't experience any problems (LAN gaming, file transfers etc)... Maybe it's worth a shot... I'll give it a try sometime tomorrow then, and I'll let you know.
Thanks for all the help fairnooks!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Physical memory : 383MB (392756kB)
> Free physical memory: *77MB* (79140kB)
> Memory in use : 79 %


This too might also be a point of concern. Maybe try to shut down some unneeded apps before the burn.



> CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B


You also have an older drive, DL burning capability has improved quite a bit in the past few years. There is a good chance the latest DL blanks are not supported (no specific write strategy) in the firmware (which is probably years old) for your burner.



> This time, I had an image of >6 GB in my laptop,


Was this image a movie?


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

MysticEyes, perhaps you are right about the old recorder. The writer is like 2 years old, if I remember correctly, but I installed the latest firmware I could find. I don't know how well it should work with DL, since I never tried it before.

The image is not a movie, I would use DVDShrink if it was... (I've done that many times in the past )


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> I also added a few more things, to reach* 8 GB* and fill the DVD


Well if in fact you went to 8GB that's a bit too much for DL blanks. I also think you should just try to burn your 6GB image and forget about adding to it.

Note also that Nero is not the best choice for DL burning. Try burning *only* the image with ImgBurn. Carefully read the guides first.

http://www.imgburn.com/

http://forum.imgburn.com/index.php?showforum=4


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll check out all these tomorrow, because now it's kinda late here. 

I was just thinking of one more thing. If I use Daemon tool to load the big image on the virtual drive, can I then just copy all the files from the virtual drive, as if it was a plain data DVD? That way I could transfer them to my desktop without worrying about the size of the image.

Again, many thanks for all your help.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Makes sense to me too--whatever gets around the filesize problem and still allows Nero or other burning software to get the job done.


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there....
Status update: Failure again! 

So, here's what happened. I loaded the big image to my desktop's daemon tool through the network, and I compiled the DVD by also adding the extra files I wanted, to fill the DVD (yes, I got tempted and I was so optimistic that it would work this time! ). The total size was 7.88 GB.

I unchecked the option "Cache files that have been dragged over from a CD-Rom drive", since I wanted to make it read them through the LAN (reminder: 100Mbps direct cable). However, when the process started, it DID cache the files, since I watched Nero caching them for half an hour (I wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any problem with my hard disk). So, after 10 minutes, I got this error message: 
- "Could not perform end of Disc-at-once"

and the whole process failed. Again, I don't know how much (%) it managed to burn before that, I wasn't looking at it.

Perhaps MysticEyes is right, and my drive is pretty old for stuff like that. Anyway, I don't think I'm going to try burning a DL anymore, I'm just posting the log file for your information.

Thanks for all your help these days.

*********************
Error log:

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=45056 bytes, created 10/9/1999 1:06:00 μμ 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 26/10/2004 5:35:34 μμ 
Nero version: 6.6.0.3
Recorder: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B>Version: A106 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.3
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM: <Generic DVD-ROM >Version: 1.0 - HA 3 TA 0 - 6.6.0.3
Adapter driver: <d347prt> HA 3

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6Y060L0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD153BA atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4824A atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : YAMAHA CRW8424S 1.0j aic78xx Port 2 ID 1 DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral : Generic DVD-ROM 1.0 d347prt Port 3 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163 E: CDRom0
PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4824A F: CDRom1
YAMAHA CRW8424S G: CDRom2
Generic DVD-ROM I: CDRom3
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 57671680 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 383MB (392756kB)
Free physical memory: 167MB (171424kB)
Memory in use : 56 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

12.12.2007
ISO compilation
8:30:58 μμ	#1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6168
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

8:30:58 μμ	#2 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

8:30:58 μμ	#3 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B running

8:30:58 μμ	#4 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3286
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

8:30:58 μμ	#5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3151
Turn on Disc-at-once, using DVD media

8:30:58 μμ	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 256
Last possible write address on media: 4173823 (927:30.73, 8151MB)
Last address to be written: 4136041 (919:07.16, 8078MB)

8:30:58 μμ	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 268
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

8:30:58 μμ	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2309
Recorder: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, Media type: DVD+R9 Double Layer
Disc Manufacturer ID: MKM, Media Type ID: 001, Product revision number: 0
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 0

8:30:58 μμ	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 430
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

8:30:58 μμ	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 830
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 4136192 (4136192) = #4136192/919:9.17
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 4136192 blocks [HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B]
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:30:58 μμ	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1040
Prepare recorder [HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4175953920, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
4136192 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

8:30:58 μμ	#12 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files started

9:00:30 μμ	#13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4038
Cache writing successful.

9:00:30 μμ	#14 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files completed

9:00:31 μμ	#15 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process started at 4x (5.540 KB/s)

9:00:31 μμ	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2596
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

9:00:31 μμ	#17 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 397
Disc finalized, LBA total Image size: 4136192 (8078MB), Last LBA L0: 2068111 (4039MB)

9:00:56 μμ	#18 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 481
L0 Data Zone Capacity set to 2068112 (1F8E90h, 4039MB) -> OK, confirmed setting

9:00:57 μμ	#19 CDR -1205 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 506
Burning Layer 1

9:00:57 μμ	#20 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 514
Start writing layer 1 at address 0 (0h)

9:00:57 μμ	#21 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8315
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R DL (14), Part Version: 1
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 2, Track Path: Opposite Track Path (OTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,293 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: FCFFFF h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 228E8F h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 0 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: MKM.....
Media type ID: 001
Product revision number: 0
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 64
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 00 4D 4B 4D 00 00 - 00 00 00 30 30 31 00 40 [email protected]
25 25 37 0C 02 2F 63 02 - 2F 63 21 23 0D 0E 14 14 %%7../c./c!#....
02 01 01 10 00 21 23 0D - 0E 14 14 02 01 01 10 00 .....!#.........

9:00:57 μμ	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 4893
Drive: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
Book Type request: DVD-ROM
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0

9:00:57 μμ	#23 CDR -1207 File DVDR.cpp, Line 4827
Book Type automatically set to: DVD-ROM

9:00:57 μμ	#24 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 608
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

9:10:34 μμ	#25 SCSI -1039 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x033A0000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x09
Sense Qual: 0x01
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x14 0xB3 0xA0 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x10 
0x35 0x01 0x00 0x0E 0x09 0x01

9:10:34 μμ	#26 CDR -1039 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Focus or tracking error

9:10:34 μμ	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

9:10:36 μμ	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

9:10:36 μμ	#29 SCSI -1039 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1176
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x09
Sense Qual: 0x01
CDB Data: 0x35 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x71 0x00 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x10 
0x35 0x01 0x00 0x0E 0x09 0x01

9:10:38 μμ	#30 CDR -1039 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 167
Focus or tracking error
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B\H1 T0

9:10:38 μμ	#31 TRANSFER -24 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 167
Could not perform end of Disc-at-once

9:10:38 μμ	#32 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process failed at 4x (5.540 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=25244 bytes, created 10/9/1999 1:06:00 μμ 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.27a, size=20576 bytes, created 26/1/2005 2:03:00 πμ (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), size=86912 bytes, created 29/8/2002 1:27:50 πμ (Adapter driver for rec)
File 'Drivers\d347prt.sys': Ver=3.47.0.0 built by: WinDDK, size=5248 bytes, created 22/8/2004 4:31:48 μμ (Adapter driver for src)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

*********************


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think in this case MysticEyes was probably right to tell you not to stuff the DVD too full--the error message may mean it just ran out of room to finish the DVD. Or it bombed out at the layer change maybe cuz it looks like it was burning for 10 minutes. I see it looks like the book type was changed as well but I don't know if that means anything or not.

I think I would have just converted the drive because the chances of that not succeeding was far less than the chances of creating another coaster.


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, about stuffing the DVD, I looked at it after the whole process, and it seemed more than halfway written, but nowhere near full-written, so I don't think that was the problem. Regarding the book type change... I've no idea what that is! 

And since I have no experience with DL DVDs, I don't know if it was during the layer change, but if it was, I guess that should happen AFTER one layer had been completely written, right? Then I guess the DVD beneath should seem like it was a fully written single layer DVD. But that's not how it looked...

Anyway, I'll just keep using single layer DVDs from now on. Thanks for your concern, guys.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya but now you've raised the geek interest--I can hear the variations being formulated and prepared for testing all across the land!...well, one or two of us anyway, but I have to find a spare hard drive to install an XP OS on a FAT32 FS first. I'm prepared to sacrifice DLs by the dozen!


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha  Well, it might just be that my 2-year old LG is not that good in burning DLs  I can't think of anything else, since the caching process didn't raise any problems yesterday...
Hehe, maybe it's not worth the time and "pain" to go through all these variations  I hope you won't have to sacrifice too many DLs


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

do you have any file bigger than 1Gb


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Arteturen

If you're asking me, after I loaded the big image to my daemon tool, no, all the files were <1GB. To be more accurate, less than 800MB.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Burn process failed at 4x (5.540 KB/s)"
You have 2.4X discs. Turn your write speed down or let it auto detect.

Try letting it do a simulation first.
Edit: Takes longer but may give an error to correct.
Also check properties of drive. I have seen options to turn on/off Dual layer burning somewhere, may have been in the software.


----------



## TonyK8177 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey RootbeaR

You must be right. I guess I was so focused on all the other parameters on the second try, that I didn't pay attention to that detail!  I actually don't have any Double Layer DVDs to try right now, (and I don't know if I will in the near future ). 
Thanks for noticing, though! I can still hope for a successful DL burn sometime!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"You must be right."

Possibly, but not necessarily.

If it is going to be a while b4 you try again, you may want to think about switching your file system to NTFS. It is much better than FAT32.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

1. 5:57:28 &#956;&#956; #26 CDR -1039 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Focus or tracking error
2. 9:10:38 &#956;&#956; #30 CDR -1039 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 167
Focus or tracking error
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B\H1 T0
This is a reason. It look likes mechanical error of Your drive or DVD. I`ll bet on DVD.
But, ordinary dvd is several times cheaper then one dual layer!


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

RootbeaR said:


> If it is going to be a while b4 you try again, you may want to think about switching your file system to NTFS. It is much better than FAT32.


No. Only if You doing continous files over 4Gb (address problem), in other cases I hadn`t seen the difference through several years.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ARTETUREN said:


> No. Only if You doing continous files over 4Gb (address problem), in other cases I hadn`t seen the difference through several years.


Yes.
Less fragmentation, quicker access.

"NTFS has several improvements over FAT and HPFS"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS

Dual layer DVD is quite a bit bigger than 4GB.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

You`re kidding. The difference isn`t too much. The very best important is the architecture of processor, application and You can recorded dual layer with OS on FAT32. But You can writing contiginous file max. 3.96 - 4 Gb. By reason of that (1 hour of AVI is about 13Gb) you must go to NTFS. If you go with video on dvd, VOB files are around 1Gb. No fence. THX for Your time.
William don`t give better things for us, remember this. There no men like before.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ARTETUREN said:


> You`re kidding. The difference isn`t too much. The very best important is the architecture of processor, application and You can recorded dual layer with OS on FAT32. But You can writing contiginous file max. 3.96 - 4 Gb. By reason of that (1 hour of AVI is about 13Gb) you must go to NTFS. If you go with video on dvd, VOB files are around 1Gb. No fence. THX for Your time.
> William don`t give better things for us, remember this. There no men like before.


No, not too much, just about double.
AVI = .avi?
I get 2 hrs .avi on 1 CD @ 700MB. I am positive it is not a 26GB CD.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

> That means your desktop is trying to put an image of your files to be burned on the hard drive before it actually burns the final DVD. In so doing your one extra large file was too big to fit in a FAT32 addressable hard drive so it failed.
> 
> Its possible there were other problems going over a LAN connection but it was probably the FAT32 filesize limit problem.


UPDATE: Happily turning out DL DVD after DL DVD (data backups) on a FAT32 system. Turns out I didn't even have to cache the files on a different computer, just have the large file(s) "over there" and burn directly, and depend on the underburn buffer to stay ahead of the burning (gigabit LAN). So far so good, using Nero 8.


----------

